# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Kremer´s Redifferenzierung, pH-Wert und einigeFragen

## wernerp

Hallo Leidensgefährte, Interessierte, Ulrich, Knut und Rudolf.
Wir alle hätten es gern, wenn wir des Rätsels Lösung finden würden. Aber wir sind nun keine Ärzte, Medizinmänner, Chamane und könnten nur u.U. Heiler und heiler werden.
Es ist eine Regel unter Ärzten, sich nicht selbst zu behandeln.
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!
Denken wir an die Lehre von Kremer, bringt sie uns weiter?
Mediziner sollten immer auch Naturwissenschaftler sein. Die Chemie muß stimmen.
 Daher meine Skepsis und ich weiß nicht wohin mit meinen Fragen.
1. Die pH-Wert- Frage: Sobald wir in wässrigen Medien arbeiten wollen, gilt das Ionnen-Produkt des Wassers mit seinen Konstanten. Dies gilt auch bei Einzellern und in  deren Kompartimenten. Ich gebe zu, das innerhalb der Mitochondrien  (Mitos)( 1500 pro Zelle) und in den Bausteinen der Mitos schon mal der Nano-Bereiche erreicht werden kann und einige Protonen dort wesentliche pH-Wert-Änderungen  bewirken.

Das "Ionen-Produkt ist das Regularium für den pH-Wert des Wassers und gilt auch in der Tiefsee bei höheren Drücken und Temperaturen. 
Das Leben ist an Eiweiß gebunden. Die Aminosäuren und daraus gebildete Eiweißkörper sind amphoter. Da sie sowohl saure Gruppen als basische Gruppen enthalten, können in Abhängigkeit vom pH-Wert die anziehenden und abstoßenden Kräfte die Gestalt, Form und Länge beeinflussen. 
Das Bild von Schloss und Schlüssel soll die Wirkungsweise zwischen Enzymen, Fermenten oder Analogen verständlich machen. Daher wird dieses Geschehen stark vom pH-Wert des Medium beeinflusst und so wird verständlich, warum der menschliche Körper präzise den Wert um 7,35 -7,45 einstellt.
Bei einzelnen Organen kann durch Ionen-Pumpen ein anderer pH-Wert erreicht werden. Solche Pumpen erfordern einen Kraftstoff ( Energie).  In Magen wird ein pH-Wert von 0-1,5 eingestellt, um Eiweiß !! für die Verdauung zu lösen. Die Nieren können Urin mit pH-Werten von 8,5 bis 4 produzieren (Nierensperre).  Darunter wird die Niere geschädigt (bei hohen Vitamin-C Gaben z.B.)
Knut(5 ), du willst wissen, weswegen ich die Frage der Übersäuerung zur Diskussion bringe.
 Alles was nicht zur Ausscheidung kommt, wird im Körper abgelagert. Sprecht mal mit einem Gicht-Kranken, bei dem sich die Harnsäure abgelagert hat.
Wie Ulrich (2 )ergänzt, wird  durch die Effekivität der Atmung und der damit einhergehenden pH-Wert- Beeinflussung die Sauerstoff-Aufnahme des Blutes erhöht( siehe Wikepädia). 
Über das Säure-Basen- Gleichgewicht im Körper gibt aber der pH-Wert des Blutes keine Auskunft. Diese Aussage bekommt man durch pH- Messungen des Urins. Meister des Yoga können durch Pranayamas die Entsäuerung des Körpers soweit treiben, dass der pH des Urins Werte um 8 erreicht.
 Durch die langsame!! Absenkung des CO2- Gehaltes ( keine Hyperventilation) im Blut werden abgelagerte Säurebestandteile mobilisiert, was noch unterstützt wird durch das Om-Singen (verbessert den Gasaustausch in den Lungenbläschen und massiert den gesamtem Organismus). Was nicht durch Harn, Kot und Atmung ausgeschieden werden kann, wird u.U. über die Haut ausgeschieden.
Knut (5), Du fragst an, weswegen ich die Frage der Übersäuerung anbringe. Mit diesem Beitrag will ich gern deine Frage beantworten.Du willst nur über den Mund mit BiCa arbeiten, was durchaus nicht lächerlich ist, aber nicht ausreicht. 
Ich gebe  zu bedenken, dass der Fötus seine Zeit im Fruchtwasser bei pH-Werten von 8,5 verbringt. Dabei hat sich die Natur was gedacht und was wir bedenken sollten. 
Von Kremer heißt es bei (2)   Ich zitiere: „In einer seiner Telefonkonferenzen hat Heinrich Kremer ausgeführt, daß innerhalb einer Prostata-Kerbszelle - entgegen der landläufigen Annahmen - eine leichte Alkalose vorherrschend ist.“
Also, das bezweifele ich. Wer hat denn das gemessen? Wer will das technisch gemacht haben. Hat einer schon mal ein pH-Wert- Messgerät mit den Elektroden gesehen? Und das soll dann noch in Kompartimenten der Zellen geschehen. Biologen der Bochumer-Universität kennen entsprechnde Studien nicht.Wer sie kennt, dem will ich gern glauben, aber bitte keine mit Farbindikatoren ( wegen des chinoiden Charakters derselben). 
Zum Beweis führt Rudolf an: (2)ich zitiere:“ wie Ulrich schon schrieb, gibts ne Alkalose INNERHALB der Krebszellen. Kremer sagt, eine fixierte Alkalose, keine leichte. Hier  (1)ist die Studie bzw. die spanische Gruppe, die das gezeigt hat, abgelegt“, auf meiner Kremer-Seite( 4). 
Hier liegt ein Irrtum vor. Die Autoren messen in „Fermentoren“ den Stoffwechsel von Krebszellen und finden einen “decrease“  also Absenkung des  pH-Wertes. Es wird saurer! Die ist doch eigentlich verständlich bei der Bildung von Milchsäure.
„Die hochregulierten Carboanhydrasen, Zink-abhängig, besorgen das ständige Rausschaufeln der Säure, weshalb man von Zink-Supplementierung bei Krebs die Finger lassen sollte.“ Dieses bearbeiten die Autoren im besagten Artikel auch nicht, tut mir leid Rudolf, aber ich habe es nicht gefunden.
 Auch hier wieder die Frage, woher kommt der Brennstoff, die Energie. Wie sollen die Mitos und mit welcher Energie die Ionenpumpen betreiben, um pH-Wert im gewünschtem Bereich zu erreichen. Ich sehe nur, dass die Milchsäure den pH-Wert absenkt.
Insgesamt erkenne ich so bei Kremer und seine Anhängern Widersprüche.
Die Krebszellen haben das Problem der Energie -Versorgung. Die Zellen sollen von der Atmung auf Gärung umgeschaltet haben, eine sehr uneffektive Form der Energie-Gewinnung.
Gleichzeitig soll 20 bis 30mal mehr Glukose in Milchsäure umgewandelt werden als bei der Veratmung. Das führt zur Absenkung des pH-Wertes in uneffektive Bereiche. Zum Rausschaufeln der Säuren sind energiezehrende Ionenpumpen erforderlich, die die Energie-Bilanz immer uneffektiver machen. Es kommt zum Zusammenbruch des Systems!!
2. Kremer ist  der Meinung, dass die Thermodynamik Betrachtungen über die Redifferenzierung der Krebszelle stört und  kontraproduktiv ist. Wieso denn das? Hat er das Perpetuum Mobile gefunden.
Überall, wo es um Energie- und Wärmeumsätze im biologischen Bereich geht, gelten die Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik. Das gilt auch im Nano-Bereich (10 hoch-9 meter). Eine Zelle mit 10üm Kantenlänge enthält  bei einer Konzentration vom 5mmol/l Glucose immerhin noch 10hoch 8 Moleküle Glucose. Da gilt immer noch das „Gesetz der großen Zahl“ und nicht die Quantenmechanik.
3. Prof.Popp konnte in Pflanzen die durch Stoffwechselvorgänge gebildeten Lichtquanten sichtbar machen. Das war möglich mit sogen. Sekundärelektronen-Vervielfachern bei eine Verstärkung von 10 hoch 17 (6)
Mag sein, dass Fluktuationen einzelne Quantensprünge im Nano-Bereich zulassen. Aber zur Manifestation und Informationspeicherung müssen materielle Veränderungen getroffen werden. Diese entropischen Vorgänge benötigen  Energie . Z.B zur Informationsspeicherung brenne ich eine CD ( mit Laser ). Die CD ist Träger der Information. Damit kann ich eine Konzerthalle akustisch voll über Verstärker  aussteuern. Aber die CD allein ist kein Energieträger, es sei denn, ich werfe sie in den Ofen.
4. die Guppy- Leute (1)schreiben. " Das Prinzip dieser  Technik (PET) basiert auf der Annahme, das Tumore mehr Glucose benötigen als das  nicht-kanzeröse Gewebe. Es besteht kein Zweifel, dass es sich hierbei um eine wertvolle Technik handelt, aber die Effizienz variiert mit Studie und Gewebe.  Die Datenlage deutet darauf hin, dass die metabolischen zugrunde liegenden Prinzipien der PET-Technik nicht vollständig verstanden werden, und  dass es sich wahrscheinlich  noch komplexer gestaltet, als bisher angenommen." Tatsächlich finden die Autoren  in dieser Studie:
Tabelle 4
Energiebudget von MCF-7cells
Total ATP turnover (ümol  10hoch7 cells pro h)       26,8
Oxidativ					             79,2%
Glycolyt 					  20,8%


Noch einige dumme Fragen.
1.	werden auch bei der Krebsstammzelle die Mitochondrien (1500) repariert.
2.	Sind bei einer Population von Krebszellen alle Mitos reparaturbedürftig und werden sie durch die Reparatur wieder umgeschaltet. Ist diese Eigenschaft dann erblich bzw. haben die Sprossen ( Metastasen ) dann diese Eigenschaft angenommen.
3.	so viel ich weiß, ist die DNA von Mito schwer zu beeinflussen und die Mitos der „menschlichen Eizelle“ ändern sich kaum und werden durch die Paarung nicht verändert. Deswegen konnte man die Herkunft der gegenwärtigen Menschheit örtlich weitgehend lokalisieren.
4.	ein Wesen (Mehrzeller) vererbt in der Regel seine Beschädigung nicht, wieso kann dann das die Krebszelle, auch die rediffenzierte?.
Zum Schluss noch ein Beispiel, wenn uns Philosophen die Welt erklären wollen. Es ist Hegels famose Definition der Wärme: „Die Wärme ist das Sichwiederherstellen der Materie in ihrer Formlosigkeit, ihre Flüssigkeit der Triumph ihrer abstrakten Homogenität über die spezifischen Bestimmtheiten, ihre abstrakte, nur an sich seiende Kontinuität als Negation der Negation ist hier als Aktivität gesetzt."
So was schreibt man, wenn es an exaktem Wissen mangelt.
Zitate.
1.( "Biochem. J. (2002) 364, 309±315 (Printed in Great Britain) 309
Contribution by different fuels and metabolic pathways to the total ATP
turnover of proliferating MCF-7 breast cancer cells
Michael GUPPY*1, Peter LEEDMANã, XinLin ZU* and Victoria RUSSELL*"-) 
2. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=13
3. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8&postcount=27)    
4. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...7-ATP-2002.pdf
5. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1&postcount=12 
6. http://www.pm-magazin.de/de/heftarti...kel_id2752.htm
Es grüßt Werner

----------


## Harro

*Ratlosigkeit

*Mensch, Werner, Einstein ist tot, Newton lebt nicht mehr und dann kommst Du und willst von uns lediglich an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Forumsbenutzern Antworten auf Deine obigen Fragen.  Mit dem Beispiel Hegel hast Du uns Unwissende ja schon eine Brücke eingeräumt. Dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben; es sei denn unser Mito-Pfleger Ulrich wird vom "Heiligen Geist" erfasst.

*"Alle können denken, nur bleibt es den meisten erspart"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Werner,
schicke doch mal deine teilweise sehr speziellen Fragen and den Heilpraktiker Ralf Meyer.
Die Mail-Adresse findest du auf seiner Homepage:
*http://www.cellsymbiosis-netzwerk.de/cellsymbiosis*

----------


## RuStra

> * Denken wir an die Lehre von Kremer, bringt sie uns weiter?*
> Mediziner sollten immer auch Naturwissenschaftler sein. Die Chemie muß stimmen.
>  Daher meine Skepsis und ich weiß nicht wohin mit meinen Fragen.


Genau das ist die Frage. Und genau diese naturwissenschaftlich orientierte Skepsis ist die Ausgangshaltung bei der Beantwortung der Frage, ich teile sie.




> 1. Die *pH-Wert- Frage:* 
> 
> ...
> 
> Von Kremer heißt es bei (2) Ich zitiere: In einer seiner Telefonkonferenzen hat Heinrich Kremer ausgeführt, daß *innerhalb* einer Prostata-Kerbszelle - entgegen der landläufigen Annahmen - eine leichte *Alkalose vorherrschend* ist.
> Also, das bezweifele ich. Wer hat denn das gemessen? Wer will das technisch gemacht haben. Hat einer schon mal ein pH-Wert- Messgerät mit den Elektroden gesehen? Und das soll dann noch in Kompartimenten der Zellen geschehen. Biologen der Bochumer-Universität kennen entsprechnde Studien nicht.


Lieber Werner,

ich kann nach wie vor noch nicht wirklich fundiert antworten. wenn ich nicht einmal das entsprechende Papier von Harquindey et al. von 2005 im volltext habe, kann ich nur dreierlei tun: 

a)zur kenntnis nehmen, dass da etwas behauptet wird, was höchst erstaunlich ist und auch zu therapeutischen konsequenzen im Kremer-Netzwerk schon geführt hat, aber 
b)dafür sorgen, dass ich/wir den Anschluss an diese Debatte bekommen und
c) eine eigene pH-Seite auf promann zur verfügung zu stellen, wo wir den Verlauf dieser debatte ablegen können.

also werd ich mal versuchen, an den volltext zu kommen  - dann lesen wir ihn und ich werde versuchen, Deinen Argumenten -denn Du bist als Chemiker derjenige, der hier vorangeht- zu folgen.





> Auch hier wieder die Frage, *woher kommt der Brennstoff, die Energie*. Wie sollen die Mitos und mit welcher Energie die Ionenpumpen betreiben, um pH-Wert im gewünschtem Bereich zu erreichen. Ich sehe nur, dass die Milchsäure den pH-Wert absenkt.


diese *zweite Frage - woher kommt die Energie? -* sollte auch als eigener Diskussions-Faden, als eigene Seite (kann auch hier wieder promann anbieten, aber vielleicht bekommen wir doch irgendwann ne bundesweite redaktion hin, sodass wir uns auch auf zentrale homepages/seiten verständigen können) behandelt werden.

in der TelKo mit Dr.Kremer vom 16.1.2007 sind dazu Auführungen gemacht, leider habe ich diese Telko nicht abgetippt, es gibt sie auch nicht im Netz, ich habe nur meine mitschrift.




> 2. Kremer ist  der Meinung, dass die *Thermodynamik* Betrachtungen über die Redifferenzierung der Krebszelle stört und  kontraproduktiv ist. Wieso denn das? Hat er das Perpetuum Mobile gefunden.
> * Überall, wo* es um Energie- und Wärmeumsätze im biologischen Bereich geht, *gelten die Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik*. Das gilt auch im Nano-Bereich (10 hoch-9 meter). Eine Zelle mit 10üm Kantenlänge enthält  bei einer Konzentration vom 5mmol/l Glucose immerhin noch 10hoch 8 Moleküle Glucose. *Da gilt* immer noch das Gesetz der großen Zahl und *nicht die Quantenmechanik.*


die nächsten 2  Fragen: 

wieso geht es bei der mitochondrialen *ATP-Produktion um "Energie- und Wärmeumsätze"*, auf die die Thermodynamik anzuwenden ist?

und:
*ab wann bzw. in welcher tiefe* der vorgänge in den mitochondrien *gilt die Quantenmechanik?*

Kremer weist bei der ersten Frage darauf hin, dass die Behauptung, dass in den Phosphatgruppen des ATP Energie gespeichert sei, nicht stimmen kann, denn bei der Abspaltung dieser Gruppen und "Verarbeitung" wird nur ein wenig Wärme frei, mit der die Zelle nix anfangen kann.

Ansonsten ist hier die Telko vom 15.1.08 hilfreich, wo es u.a. heisst, in kurzform mitgetippt:

"... entscheidende frage: ...
da zellsym.th. davon ausgeht, dass zellen keine wärmekraftmaschinen
sind, sondern informationswandelnde medien sind. Wo kommt die
information her? Wie kann information als nicht raumzeit-grösse
gewandelt werden in energiefelder, die sich uns darstellen, die sich uns
darstellen u.a. als em-felder.
...
Es ist mir nun gelungen, ein umfassendes quantenphysikalisches modell
zu entwickeln. Wo ich zeigen kann, dass der Sinn  ein völlig anderer ist.
Dass die komplexe der atmungskette als photonenprozessoren anzusehen
sind.
Im eigendrehimpuls info gespeichert .. um nun in 1, 3 und 4 übertragen
werden zu können  werden pro komplex 4 protonen durch die innere
membran  dazu muss ein entspr. EM-feld produziert werden 
"




> Aber z*ur Manifestation und Informationspeicherung müssen materielle Veränderungen* getroffen werden. Diese entropischen Vorgänge benötigen  Energie .


ja, dem widerspricht niemand.





> 1.    werden auch bei der Krebsstammzelle die Mitochondrien (1500) repariert.


keine ahnung. soweit ichs mitbekommen habe, gehts hier immer um das In-Schach-Halten der Tumorstammzellen, indem die regulierenden, bremsenden Signale aus dem Grundgewebe, das intakt gehalten werden muss und in das die Tumorstammzellen in einer Stammzellnische eingebettet sind, gehegt und gepflegt werden.





> 2.    Sind bei einer Population von Krebszellen alle Mitos reparaturbedürftig


nein, ich glaube, dass die zunehmende Ent-Differenzierung positiv korreliert mit der Anzahl untergegangener bzw. funktionell gestörter Mitos. Man sieht ja an Guppy-2002, dass eben doch noch ein Teil mitochondrialer ATP-produktion per glucose-oxidation passiert.




> und werden sie durch die Reparatur wieder umgeschaltet.


die gesamt-zelle, die im zellteilungs-zyklus gefangen ist, wird "umgeschaltet". in dem wechselspiel zwischen mitochondrialem und zellkern-genom, den transkriptions-faktoren und allen weiteren beteiligten teil-systemen findet das hin- und herschalten statt. aber vorsicht vor einer zu einfachen bilder-sprache. da hatte mal einer in einer telko gefragt, wer oder was legt den schalter um -  und schon kam ein ellenlanger Kremer-Vortrag.




> Ist diese Eigenschaft dann erblich bzw. haben die Sprossen ( Metastasen ) dann diese Eigenschaft angenommen.


keine ahnung.




> 3.    so viel ich weiß, ist die DNA von Mito schwer zu beeinflussen und die Mitos der menschlichen Eizelle ändern sich kaum und werden durch die Paarung nicht verändert. Deswegen konnte man die Herkunft der gegenwärtigen Menschheit örtlich weitgehend lokalisieren.


ja, das ist faszinierend. das müsste ein wichtiges kapitel sein in der mito-monographie, die Ulrich schon länger sucht.




> 4.    ein Wesen (Mehrzeller) vererbt in der Regel seine Beschädigung nicht, wieso kann dann das die Krebszelle, auch die rediffenzierte?.


tut sie das?
da möchte ich mir erstmal zweierlei klar machen, bevor ich versuche, dieser frage nachzugehen: 
a) wie läuft die neu-synthetisierung von mitochondrien überhaupt ab und welche voraussetzungen sind dafür nötig?
b) wie läuft bei der zell-teilung die mito-aufteilung ab, die selbst ja nicht geteilt werden?





> Es grüßt Werner


Ich grüsse zurück,
mit dem Verweis, der Entschuldigung, dass bei aller Befürwortung von  Kremer-Theorie-Beschäftigung ich wg. Magdeburg hippelig an dem Inflammations-Thema hänge. Haben wir doch in Auseinandersetzung mit Prof.Reichle dort die Gelegenheit, besser zu verstehen, wieso und wie weit uns ein anti-inflammatorischer Ansatz weiterhilft.
Wenn ich höre, dass Kremer gesagt haben soll, dass man nur dafür sorgen muss, dass im Umfeld der Krebszellen keine Inflammation aufkommen kann, um Metastasierung zu verhindern, dann erhöht das die Aufmerksamkeit auf dieses Thema noch weiter.
Leider hat sich in dem entsprechenden von mir neulich wg. Magdeburg-Vorbereitung aufgemachten Diskussions-Faden wenig getan.

Cheers,
Rudolf

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Werner und Rudolf!

Ich lese begeistert Eure Beiträge, auch wenn ich fast nichts wirklich verstehe. Nicht nur, weil ich auch die Kremer-Sachen schlucke, bitte ich Euch, weiter so intensiv zu versuchen, das Thema zu vertiefen. Das kann uns allen nur helfen!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Olivenbaum

hallo allerseits,
seit den 30ger Jahren - eigentlich schon noch früher - ist bekannt, dass der von der "Lehre" definierte Blut-ph Wert von ca. 7,35 schwankt und real oft nicht eingehalten wird.
Von Brehmer hat in dieser Zeit ein Gerät zur intravasalen ph-Messung im strömenden Blut entwickelt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es praktisch keinen Tumorkranken gibt, der Blut-ph-Werte unter 7,56 aufweist.
Von Brehmer verglich das Blut als eine Lösung, die duchaus "abgast", ähnlich einer Flasche Sekt, deren Inhalt verschlossen einen anderen ph-Wert hat, als der in ein Glas gegossene Sekt.
Dies haben 10tausende von Untersuchung von Prof. Vincent bestätigt, der die Bio(elektronische) Terrainanalyse ins Leben rief, bei der auch unter Sauerstoffabschluss der ph-Wert im Blut bestimmt wird.
Auch Prof. Enderlein wusste um die ph-Verschiebung im Blut (schon um 1920).
Da Tumore ja durchaus eine eigene Blutversorgung haben ist klar, dass diese eben auch alkalisch sind - nichts Neues also.
Die "alte" Definition ist die, dass nach Erschöpfung der klassischen Pufferungssysteme im Körper (Blut-Niere-Leber-keine körperliche Arbeit) es zu einer (unmerklichen) Verstärkung der Atemtiefe kommt, mit der verstärkt CO2 abgeatmet wird und damit indirekt zu einer Bicarbonat-Erhöhung im Blut.
Blutzellen (Erys) vergrößern sich in alkalischem Blut. Die normale Ery-Größe von meinetwegen 7,5 ym wird also etwas übertroffen, mit der Folge, dass diese durch die ohnehin kleineren Haargefäße von ca. 3 ym noch schlechter hindurchgehen.
Auch wissen wir - dank Nils Bohr - dass die o2-Bindung ans Häm bei ph 7,6 stärker ist, als bei ph 7,3. Sauerstoff wird also schlechter an die Zellen abgegeben.
Wesentlicher aber ist, dass es aus isopathischer (Enderlein´scher) Sicht bei höheren ph-Werten zur Auskeimung der pathologischen "Stäbchen" kommt, die nicht nur Enderlein, sondern auch von Brehmer und etliche andere, für die Tumorgenese verantwortlich macht.
Auch, und das halte ich für wesentlich und hier im Forum für zu wenig diskutiert, steigt die Pathogenität bei alkalischen Blutwerten von wurzelbehandelten (und damit toten) Zähnen, die nicht nur meiner Meinung nach bei Tumorkranken immer entfernt werden müssen.
Schwermetallentgiftung ist zwar sehr wichtig, die Zahnherdsanierung ist aber mind. ebenso erforderlich.
Aus Kostengründen wird diese aber - leider - oft erst sehr spät in Erwägung gezogen, wenn überhaupt von therapeutischer Seite darauf hingewiesen wird.
Es entstehen immer toxische Abbauprodukte in den "Wurzeln", die zu Stäbchen auskeinem und den Körper permanent belasten (übrigens auch bei rheumatischen EK).
Grüße
Oliver

----------


## Harro

*Verständliche Darstellung

*Hallo, Oliver, das kann wohl sogar fast ein Nichtmediziner in etwa verstehen. Du hast es in einfache Worte verpackt erläutert. Damit auch neu hinzugekommene Forumsbenutzer oder nur gelegentliche Mitleser wissen, wer oder was Du bist, noch einmal von mir der Hinweis, dass Du Heilpraktiker und in eigener Praxis aktiv bist.
Ganz besonderen Dank auch für den Hinweis mit den Zähnen. So mancher hat wohl solche toten Hosen im Gebiß und sollte sie wirklich besser endgültig entfernen lassen, vor allem als PCa-Patient.

*"Am Ideal gemessen versagt die Wirklichkeit. Aber was wäre das für eine traurige Wirklichkeit, wenn sie aufhören würde, sich nach dem Ideal zu orientieren und nach der Wahrheit zu fragen"
*(Richard von Weizsäcker, deutscher Politiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Hutschi



> Ganz besonderen Dank auch für den Hinweis mit den Zähnen. So mancher hat wohl solche toten Hosen im Gebiß und sollte sie wirklich besser endgültig entfernen lassen, vor allem als PCa-Patient.


Das mit dem radikalen Entfernen solcher Zähne, die eigentlich schon ausgedient haben, ist das so eine Sache. Als momentan selbst Betroffener, nach einer Wurzelresektion, muss ich den Einwand bringen, dass diese sog. toten Zähne zum Teil die einzigen Feiler sind, die den Rest zu tragen haben.

Die Alternative wäre sich Implantate machen zu lassen, was eine Kostenfrage darstellt, oder mit einer unschönen Vollprothese sein Aussehen zu erhalten und was noch viel wichtiger ist, seine Mahlzeiten zu zerkleinern.

Weil Implantate aber grundsätzlich einen Störfaktor im System darstellen, bedeutet dann diese Art der Zahnsanierung, den Teufel mit Belzebub auszutreiben. Eine Zahn*wurzel*sanierung ist in diesem Fall, die bestmögliche Behandlung. Inwieweit die Kassen dazu bereit sind bei Krebs eine solche Sanierung in vollem Umfang zu bezahlen, würde mich aber interessieren.

Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Oliver ,

siehst Du zwischen Deiner Information -

[quote=Olivenbaum;27656] ... *mit der verstärkt CO2 abgeatmet wird und damit indirekt zu einer Bicarbonat-Erhöhung im Blut.*[quote=Olivenbaum;27656]

und dieser Information (wikipedia) *"Verstärktes Abatmen von CO2 verringert in der Folge die Konzentrationen von Bikarbonat"*

eine Diskrepanz?

Günter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Günter und Oliver



> Hallo Oliver ,
> 
> siehst Du zwischen Deiner Information -





> ... *mit der verstärkt CO2 abgeatmet wird und damit indirekt zu einer Bicarbonat-Erhöhung im Blut.*





> und dieser Information (wikipedia) *"Verstärktes Abatmen von CO2 verringert in der Folge die Konzentrationen von Bikarbonat"*
> 
> eine Diskrepanz?


Die Steuerung des Säure/Basenausgleichs ist noch viel Komplexer, wenn man bedenkt, dass beim Abatmen von CO2 nicht nur das Atemzentrum in der Medulla oblongata sofort reagiert, wie wir das von der Hyperventilation kennen, sondern auch autonom der entstehende Verlust an Bicarbonat-Ionen in der Niere ersetzt wird, beschleunigt durch die Aktivität der Carbonatdehydratase.
Ergänzung:
Wobei es nicht einmal eindeutig erwiesen ist, ob dieser Vorgang alleine durch einen Rezeptor in der Niere gesteuert wird!

Ich denke, man sollte zwar versuchen physiologische Abläufe, bei der Ernährung, wie bei der Betrachtung von Krankheiten, für sich nutzbar zu machen, ich denke aber nicht, dass es mit unserem Halbwissen gelingt die Steuerngsmechanismen, die für den Kampf gegen den Krebs erforderlich wären, aufzudecken und damit den Krebs zu besiegen. 

Die Grundlagenforschung dieser komplexen Abläufe stecken leider immer noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Olivenbaum

Guten Morgen,
der Säure-Basen Haushalt ist in der Tat viel komplexer, deshalb habe ich erwähnt, dass dies die (jahrzehnte) "alte" Definition ist, die aber auch eine gewisse Richtigkeit hat, denke ich.
Mit einer rein basischen Ernährung ist es eben alleine oft nicht getan, denn viele Patienten schaffen es nicht, ihre Säurelast auszuscheiden.
Dies kann man z.B. vereinfacht kontrollieren, in dem man morgens den 1. und 2. Mittelstrahlurin mit ph-Indikatorpapier misst. Der 1. sollte sauer sein, denn die Nieren scheiden über Nacht verstärkt das aus, was sie tags zuvor nicht haben abtransportieren können (so ca. 5,5 - 5,8ph). Der 2. sollte deutlich basischer sein, mind. um 0,5 ph darüber (es sollte 1 Std zwischen den beiden Proben liegen und es muss bei beiden Nüchtern-Urin sein, also dazwischen auch nichts essen und trinken).
Manchmal ist es so, dass Patienten bei 3 Proben im stündlichen Abstand Werte von 7 ph haben. Dies ist - das Programm der Terrainanalyse wertet dies aus - ein Zeichen einer intrazellulären Azidose (Hyperlactat-Azidose - wobei wir wieder bei Kremer sind) oder eben eine Prostatitis, die auch solche Urinwerte bringen kann. Manchmal sind dies sogar Patienten, wo man aus ernährungsphysiologischer Sicht gar nicht an Übersäuerung denken würde.
Dr. Timothy Ray, der die Terrainanalyse weiterentwickelt hat, empfielt in diesem Fall - ausser bei Prostatitis - (und es funktioniert) die Leberstärkung (wie auch immer mit pflanzlichen Lebermitteln), bis der 1. Morgenurin wieder saurer wird, der Körper also wieder anfängt, die Säuren auszuleiten.
Ich persönlich empfehle eine moderate körperliche (aktiv schwitzen) Betätigung - irgendwas, was Spaß macht (regelmäßig wenig als selten viel).
Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass Vincent und andere bei allen Tumorerkrankungen darauf hingewiesen haben, die Nieren zu stärken, weil die Filtrationsleistung (wird am Widerstand im Urin in Ohm gemessen) wesentlich ist für die Therapie - umgekehrt je weniger über die Nieren rausgeht, desto schlechter ist die Prognose (oder desto wichtiger die Nierentherapie).
Vereinfacht kann man auch sagen, dass Blut und Urin reziprok zueinander stehen, d.h. ein übersäuerter Körper (dies repräsentiert durch den Urin) zieht ein alkalisches Blut nach sich, mit den schon erwähnten Folgen.
(ist nicht mehr ganz korrekt, weil unsere hochfrequente Umwelt - Mobilfunk, W-Lan, DECT etc. - dafür sorgt, dass wir uns redoxmäßig "aufladen". Vincent sprach in den 60ger Jahren von einer positiven (+) elektrischen Verschmutzung des Körpers -damals eher niederfrequent- des Körpers und empfahl barfußlaufen (morgens und abends spät 5-10 Min. im taufischen Gras über 4 Wochen täglich)zum Ableiten bzw. Erden des Körpers. Diese im Blut auch ablesbare Oxidation zieht auch eine ph-Wert Erhöhung nach sich, weshalb ein verantwortungsvoller Therapeut seine Patienten auf die Gefahren hochfrequenter Technik hinweisen sollte - dies deckt sich auch mit Kremer).

Auch sollte man immer bedenken, dass unser wichtigstes "Redox-Organ" der Darm ist und - dies wissen wir durch Seeger seit 60 Jahren - die Dickdarmflora bei Krebs immer therapiebedürftig ist (oft oder meist auch die Dünndarmflora).

Die Paracelsus-Klinik Lustmühle bei St. Gallen ist bei ihren Therapien, was die Zahnherde angeht, recht radikal. Ich denke, dass Patientengut, welcher aus der ganzen Welt kommt, kann es sich meist auch leisten.
Allerdings sprechen die Erfolge dieser Klinik auch für sich. 
Es ist i.d. Tat ein Dilemma, aber je besorgniserregender der Befund sollte spätestens dann an eine Extraktion solcher Zähne gedacht werden.
Bei der Prostata sind meist die unteren Backenzähne und natürlich die einer und zweier, die schon energetisch für den Urogenitaltrakt stehen.
Ich wollte nur erwähnen, wie wichtig diese Zähne sind - mind. so wichtig wie die Schwermetalle - denn zu 99% sind auch die besten Wurzelbehandlungen unzureichend und belasten den Körper (und natürlich auch die Leber, die die Zerfallsgifte ja entsorgen muss) dauerhaft.

Allen einen sonnigen Tag

Oliver

----------


## Heribert

Lieber geschätzter Oliver,
wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, steckt man bei der Wahl zu einer Zahnwurzelsanierung im Dilemma. Ganz ehrlich, würdest Du bei einem relativ harmlosen Krebs, wie dem Prostatakrebs auf die einzigen Feiler für ein ästhetisch einwandfreies und in der Kaufunktion befriedigendes Gebiss verzichten? Wie Dir ganz sicher bekannt ist, dürften Ersatzfeiler, also Implantate, nicht mindere Probleme bereiten. Die Alternative einer Vollprotese würde ich mir jedenfalls gründlich überlegen.

Es gibt ja außerdem noch große Unsicherheiten ob eine Zahnwurzel wirklich Sanierungsbedürftig ist, was über eine Vitalitätsprüfung und eine Röntgenaufnahme alleine nicht ohne weiteres zu belegen ist. Ich meine in diesem Zusammenhang sollte man sich eher auf die inzwischen sehr empfindlichen Labortest auch bei Antistreptolysin-Titer in Verbindung mit Anti-DNase-B und Anti-Hyaluronidase verlassen können. 

Ich weiß, dass gerade die Auswirkungen von Mikroverschiebungen besonders in der Alternativ- und Komplementärmedizin relativ gut erforscht sind und auch durch Behandlungserfolge bestätigt werden können. Mir ist auch bekannt, dass mit zunehmendem Alter die Ursachen von defizitären Verdauungsvorgängen das Immunsystem beeinflusst und es nicht mehr zeitgerecht auf diese Entzündungsherde reagiert. Sollte es da nicht ausreichen, eine Zahnwurzelbehandlung durchzuführen und sich gleichzeitig mit einer Darmsanierung zu beschäftigen um die momentane Schwäche wieder auszugleichen, was ich sowieso im Frühjahr und Herbst mache?

Mich würde interessieren, wie eine solche Zahnsaniereung in besagter Schweizer Klinik abläuft und wie sich dieser Benefit in Zahlen ausdrückt.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ...und sich gleichzeitig mit einer Darmsanierung zu beschäftigen um die momentane Schwäche wieder auszugleichen, was ich sowieso im Frühjahr und Herbst mache?


Hallo Herbert,

bezüglich Darmsanierung habe ich etwas gegoogelt war schnell im Wald.
Darf ich Dich um nähere Angaben bitten?

Danke schön
Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hans



> bezüglich Darmsanierung habe ich etwas gegoogelt war schnell im Wald.
> Darf ich Dich um nähere Angaben bitten?


Bei der Vielfalt angepriesener Möglichkeiten sollte Dich das auch nicht ins Staunen bringen.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, wie ich es handhabe und innerhalb von 14 Tagen die sog. Herbsttiefs und die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit überstehe um außerdem kaum noch mit Erkältungen geplagt zu werden. 

Zunächst führe ich an 3 aufeinander folgenden Tagen mit F.X. Passagesalz ab.
Dazu trinke ich jeweils ein mit 20 g Passagesalz gesättigtes großes Glas, gut warmes Wasser in einem Zug aus. Anschließend genügend normales Wasser zum Nachtrinken bereit halten. Das Zeug schmeckt abscheulich.
Während der 3 Tage jeweils sehr viel Trinken 2,5 Liter Wasser und als Essen leicht gesalzene Hafergrütze zur Sättigung aber auch zur Bindung von Schlackstoffen.

Das war die Reinigung des Darmtraktes. 
Jetzt gilt es die durch das Abführen reduzierte Darmflora wieder aufzubauen. Dazu nehme ich Milchsäurebakterien. Bei mir haben sich Acidophilus Activ Tabletten ganz gut geeignet. Eine 120 Stück Packung kostet rund 15 .

Bevor die im Dünndarm befindlichen Darmzotten, die im Alter degenerieren, wenn sie nicht regelmäßig einer solchen Verjüngungskur unterzogen werden, unsere Nahrung aufnehmen können, muss sie durch die jetzt wieder optimierte Darmflora  und Sekreten vermentiert und emulgiert werden. So können die Enterozyten der Darmzotten wieder alle für den Organismus wichtigen Stoffe über den Labkreislauf in die Leber zur Weiterverarbeitung gelangen.


Quelle: Zentrale für Unterrichtsmedien im Internet e.V.
Durch klicken mit der re. Maustaste auf das Bild,
wird über Eigenschaften der Quell-Link gezeigt
Was aber das Wichtigste bei der Sache ist, 80% unseres Immunsystems findet im Verdauungstrakt statt. Der größte Anteil davon im Lymphatischen Gewebe des Darms, also in unmittelbarer Nähe der Vitamin-, Nährstoff-, Elekrolyt und Spurenelementaufnahmestelle unseres Körpers.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich Oliver zu dem Thema aus seiner Sicht als Heilpraktiker noch äußern wird und möglicherweise andere Wege bereit hält. Ich bin mit dieser Methode, seit ich PCa habe, ganz gut klar gekommen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Olivenbaum

Guten Morgen,
der Darm ist in der Tat ganz wichtig. 
Auch Stuhlanalysen bieten sich natürlich an - dann sieht man was fehlt. 
Nur sollte man lange genug parallel eine passende Diät - ich meine damit v.a. Weizen, Kuhmilch und Eier - einhalten - dann gehts schneller. Weizen halte ich persönlich für das problematischte Lebensmittel. Wenn ich bei Patienten mit rheumatischen Beschwerden sehe, dass schon nach 1 Woche ohne Weizenprodukte die Schmerzen (und damit die Entzündungen) i.d.Regel deutlich weniger sind, ist das schon enorm. 
Bei den Zähnen sehe ich das auch. Sie sind ebenso wie der ganze Rest "a piece of the cake" - halt ein etwas größeres Stück, aber die Vorbehalte, die "Stützfeiler" zu halten, sind natürlich verständlich.
Bezgl. der Erfolgsraten der Paracelsusklinik in St. Gallen kann ich kurz die Aussagen vom Chefarzt Dr. Thomas Rau zitieren. Er schreibt in seinem - übrigens sehr empfehlenswerten - Buch "Biologische Medizin" ISBN-978-3-03780-803-0, dass in über 80% der Fälle der PSA gesenkt und sehr oft auch die Tumormasse reduziert werden konnte. Und dass neue bzw. primäre Fernmetastasen bei den von ihnen behandelten Patienten bisher nicht auftraten. (Allerdings wird dort extrem umfangreich therapiert)
Dieses Buch kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen, da sehr viel, nicht nur über Krebs (auch Prostata), über biologische Medizin - auch Darmaufbau/ Diät etc. - geschrieben wird. Da in diesem Forum ja sehr viel Fachwissen vorhanden ist, denke ich, dass es auch niemanden überfordert (ist auch ein Buch für Therapeuten).
Unser Hauptimmunsystem liegt im Darm. Auch müssen ja die aus Kostengründen meist oral gegebenen Therapeutika auch aufgenommen werden.
Seit Anfang/Mitte der 90ger Jahre wissen wir zudem, dass wir mehr Nervenzellen im Bauchraum haben als in Gehirn und Rückenmark (Buch: Der kluge Bauch von M. Gershon, wenn ich nicht irre).
Bauchraum heisst Ganglien und v.a. auch die Darmschleimhaut. In der Ayurveda-Medizin z.B. nimmt daher die Therapie dieses Bereiches über Abführen/ Einläufe etc. auch einen großen Raum ein. Da ja die meisten Umweltgifte fettlöslich sind (und Nervenzellen sehr fetthaltig), ist es wichtig - wie Heribert zurecht schreibt - ab und an das Darmrohr zu reinigen und wieder aufzubauen (so wie es sich gut anfühlt).
Und natürlich: Gut gekaut ist halb verdaut!

Grüße

Oliver

----------


## RuStra

> 2. Kremer ist  der Meinung, dass die *Thermodynamik* Betrachtungen über die Redifferenzierung der Krebszelle stört und  kontraproduktiv ist. Wieso denn das? Hat er das Perpetuum Mobile gefunden.
> Überall, wo es um Energie- und Wärmeumsätze im biologischen Bereich geht, gelten die Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik. Das gilt auch im Nano-Bereich (10 hoch-9 meter). Eine Zelle mit 10üm Kantenlänge enthält  bei einer Konzentration vom 5mmol/l Glucose immerhin noch 10hoch 8 Moleküle Glucose. *Da gilt immer noch das Gesetz der großen Zahl* und nicht die Quantenmechanik.


Lieber Werner,

nach wie vor bin ich Dir eine gründliche, möglichst naturwissenschaftliche Antwort schuldig.
Ich schlage folgendes vor:
Wir nehmen die ATP-Diskussion und fürhen diese "gründlich". Daran kann man die Frage, wie die Energiefrage zu sehen ist, bestens klären. So hoffe ich.
Ich mache mal einen eigenen ATP-Faden auf, ich weiss nur noch nicht, in welchem Teilforum, Diagnostik+Therapie als allgemeiner Müllhaufen passt nicht, dann lieber Plauderecke.

Liebe Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Rudolf, ich mach mal etwas  Urlaub und bin nicht  online. Ich denke wir verfahren so,wie vorgeschlagen, aber vorher gedenke ich mich telefonisch zu melden. Mein Kopf ist voll mit unvergorenen Gedanken und meine USB-Stift voll mit Literatur.Sei gegrüßt
Werner

----------

